# Ehiem-Which one?



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been a long time Fluval user but I keep hearing how great these Ehiem filters are, so I've decided to spend the extra cash and buy one. 

These are the 3 I've been eyeing...

1) Ecco comfort canister 2232 $67.99

2) Professional series 2222 $109.99

3) 2213 plus kit $72.99

I need some help deciding which will be best for my 20G high tank.

What are the pros and cons (if any) of each?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

2213. Have a look at my review:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/2/sort/7/cat/16/page/1


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

2213, I love it already!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll never buy another filter. Eheim Classics all the way!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

2213 is really nice. Very easy to maintain, has the quick disconnect valves, high flow no matter what you pack into the canister, and simplistic design.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

my vote goes for the 2222- it has the quick disconnects built right in and this doubles as a flow control. It also has the priming built right in. Also more GPH than the 2213. I own the 2126 thermal unit and I love it. With the classic I had to prime it everytime I cleaned it and had no quick disconnects, so I spilled alot. The professional is much better and for a small price increase.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Eheim 2213 "plus", it's a bloody dream. I had to put my hand on it to realize it's running, water has never looked better. More than enough gph for a 20 gallon.The Plus kit comes with all the media and doubletap valves so no mess when spilling and never have to prime it again after the first time.
I run a 20 Long tank, it'd be just fine for you 20 High.

The prices you mentioned, are they with shipping or before? If it's before, try this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46310&item=4369402574&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
Comes to $75 with shipping. They're who I got mine from, very easy to work with. I got mine the next day because I was so close t them and they shipped it out first thing.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replys... Looks like the 2213 is winning.

I'm curious about the Ecco 2232... Anyone have any experience with it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

trenac said:


> Thanks for the replys... Looks like the 2213 is winning.
> 
> I'm curious about the Ecco 2232... Anyone have any experience with it.


The ECCO series isn't as quite as the other Eheim series, this is probably becuase it doesn't come with rubber feet to absorb the vibration. Also, when priming you have to be very careful not to brake the priming-handle. And if you're a big fan of spraybars then this filter isn't what you want. I recommend the Classics highly.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not that it matters much but I think that Ehfimech provides even flow of the water before it hits the coarse filter pad. The mechanical filtration starts with the coarse filter pad. I'd say always use the fine filter pads because it is easier to maintain the water clean than to try to clean it better at some point.

And of course 2213 would be my choice too. The only drawback that I could see is too much flow for a 20 gals (even with the spray bar) but that can be aleviated with placing the filter lower.

--Nikolay


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

niko said:


> Not that it matters much but I think that Ehfimech provides even flow of the water before it hits the coarse filter pad. The mechanical filtration starts with the coarse filter pad. I'd say always use the fine filter pads because it is easier to maintain the water clean than to try to clean it better at some point.
> 
> And of course 2213 would be my choice too. The only drawback that I could see is too much flow for a 20 gals (even with the spray bar) but that can be aleviated with placing the filter lower.
> 
> --Nikolay


On a side note to Niko, what do you do if you can't lower it anymore? The filter is already on the floor.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

if you're concerned about the velocity of the water from the spraybar and can't lower the canister anymore, the next thing is to drill the spraybar holes. I believe the holes are 1/8" (3.18mm) and you could drill them to 3/16" or even 1/4" max. This would permit the exact same flow rate, but reduce the pressure at the spraybar and wouldn't blow plants all over as much.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like the 2213 that I will be getting... Thanks again for all the replys.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the advice =) I love my Eheim, but the spray from the bar is definetly a little overpowered. I've got it on one side of the 20 Long tank, it's making everything move on the opposite side of the tank, not to mention the rest.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thaerin, You might want to try drilling every other hole on the bar to see if that helps. Try a 3/16" first, every other hole and try it out. Then, if you want less pressure still, drill all holes 3/16" and see how it is. Then go every other hole to 1/4" and so on. Just remember you can't put the plastic back once it's drilled lol.
Also, I saw that you replied about the telford area I asked about yesterday. That's pretty cool that you're right around the corner. My grandparents used to live on Hamlin ave, near a small car dealer. Extremely quaint area. We don't have any places like that here in st. louis


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

hahaha Oh the irony. I was in St Louis last January to help my sister pack to move


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

I have both the 2222 and 2213. The 2222 is a little neater to disconnect for maintenence, the 2213 require some twisting and tugging and the connectors. Think the 2213 allows more filter media. Both both are excellent choices though!


----------

